# Jenter parts



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

You buy new queen cups and discard the old ones. Some people do try to reuse them, but acceptance is much lower.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I did buy extras, but was just curious if anyone had tried to reuse them and what the results were. I'm cheap ya know? Ha!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Some folks put them in "seive" and swish them in hot wax to clean old wax out of them and coat them with new wax but once you dip them in wax keep swishing them till cool to keep the wax from building in one spot.

"I'm cheap ya know? Ha!"

Dont that cover * most* beekeepers


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you honeyman, I'll try that on an experimental basis. 

Last winter I put the cups in hot water, but it warped them. So that little experiment did not work out as well as I had hoped. LOL!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Gee, I reuse mine all the time.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Scott:

If you buy lunch, i will come over and graft. What do you think? But seriously, I would like to come over and graft off that swarm queen.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I scrape my cups clean with a small sharp knife. Then I put them on a cell bar and put a drop of honey in each one. Then I put that cell bar in a hive for a day and the bees lick up all the honey and make a nice clean shiny surface of the bottom, like it's a cell ready to lay in. Seems to work for me. Best of luck to you!


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I've heard it also said that you can spray them with a sugar syrup and leave them for the bees to clean overnight. After that, acceptance is right there, numberwise, with new cups.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you every one for your inputs. Looks like I have a couple of trials to see how your methods work for me. 

Chef,
When do you want to come over? I'm sure the BBQ will be in working order. 
I transferred 12 cells into nuc's yesterday. I'm finding I can make more cells than I can use. I'm adding a second nuc box to previous hives after the queens start laying then using the second box for the next queen cell transfer. Scott


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Scott J. said:


> Chef,
> When do you want to come over? I'm sure the BBQ will be in working order.


You wanting Chef to graft AND cook? Or if you plan to cook, wouldn't that be like trying to take Richard Petty for a drive? 

I'm going to try the Jenter next season, time just got away this summer to experiment making our own queens. I think I could graft, the eyes are still OK (don't need glasses YET at 49), but after talking to some Jenter users, this is going to be my choice of methods.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Swobee said:'You wanting Chef to graft AND cook? Or if you plan to cook, wouldn't that be like trying to take Richard Petty for a drive?' 

As far as cooking goes, I can burn water with the best of them! Now the grafting part would be for Isaac's enjoyment. I bought a nuc from him this spring and had a small hickup with it after I brought it home. Isaac drove out to my place to take care of it and in the process he brought an extra queen just in case that was needed. Long story longer... he took a few brood frames out of a hive that had a ferel queen that I caught last summer and made another nuc. The feral queen he noticed was doing very well and I had offered him the opertunity to graft some larvae. As far as me cooking something and not killing all his taste buds.....He would be taking a big chance!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Scott: We really need to hook up and do this. I need to check my schedule and get back to you. When are your days off? I have Monday off.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

And JUST FORTHE RECORD: I am an easy person to please. Simple cooking is the best.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Chef,
My normal days off are Saturday and Sunday. If your not able to Come by on those days I could take a day of vacation on a Monday. Let me know what works for you. I'll confine the queen on a comb that you can either take with you to graft at my house or take back home and do it there. We Can make an afternoon of it. Scott


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I reuse them all.


----------

